
'Mundane' blogs could help train artificial-intelligence computers - njrc
http://www.canada.com/news/BLOG+CHRONICLES/2715796/story.html
======
zephjc
I had a similar idea a few weeks ago: I wondered if, given enough blog
posts/tweets by a given person, could you create a close approximation of a
their personality as an AI.

